# How do you pronounce "Aleph"?



## mykall (Feb 13, 2005)

*How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Is it "Alf" or "Al-eef" or "elf" or "Ay-leef"?


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I've always thought of it as being pronounced as a long A (first syllable of 'maple') and a shortened 'luf' (first syllable of the airline Lufthansa). With the emphasis on the first syllable.


----------



## *Bryan* (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I thought is was pronounced like uh-lef.....could be my NYC roots coming out tho.. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

"A" like in father, followed by "lef" like in left (without the "t" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I always thought A.L.F. as in Alien Life Form. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Sounds like the start of the word Alpha.

uh-lef - NYC? Huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## wasBlinded (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

So is it Yiddish for "light" or what?


----------



## jeffb (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Mc Giz mo

jeffb


----------



## *Bryan* (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*

uh-lef - NYC? Huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

NYC has a lot of boroughs doesn't it............ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*wasBlinded said:*
So is it Yiddish for "light" or what? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It's the first letter of the Hebrew alphabet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*curbry said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*

uh-lef - NYC? Huh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

NYC has a lot of boroughs doesn't it............ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes it does. I'm just asking what the NYC reference was cause I didn't get it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## *Bryan* (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

in the way a lot, most NY'ers speak. like pronouncing water. most drop the r and pronounce it like wort uh.

that is what I based my uh-lef. maybe a bad example. I apologize if I offended you. 

I lived in NYC for 31 years, I wasn't poking fun at anyone...


----------



## Sinjz (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I wasn't offended in the least. I'm not sure why you think I was. I'm a New Yorker and simply didn't get the NYC reference. Was asking, that's it. Now I get what you were trying to say. No problems here.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif BTW I pronounce water as 'wohr-der'. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *Bryan* (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

you typed it better than I. I actually tried to edit my last post because I pronounce it like it has a D rather than a T and couldn't think of the correct/ better way of typing it...
like wohr-da, lol

hey, are you in the building's next to the WFC or further north.


----------



## Sinjz (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I'm close enough. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

i always thought it was pronounsed "elf" and it the south its "wata"


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I was introduced to Aleph in a post graduate economics class about 30 years ago. The professor was pretty jazzed about the number Aleph null. He went on to try to explain the theory of the set of Aleph numbers and I was intrigued by some numbers which made infinity seem tame and fathomable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I liked the looks of the character Aleph as well as the concept that was beyond my reach. For me, the Aleph numbers represent concepts beyond my limits of understanding; somewhat like infinity does. I have always liked the notion of symbols beyond ones limitations as they can serve to remind onself of the arbitrary limits one has and that these limits can always be pushed, set further or what have you.

I figured Aleph would be a good name for a series of lights, still unknown and hopefully resulting from pushing my own limits to new levels. The Aleph numbers are a set of related numbers that are not well known or understood. The Aleph set of flashlights are a set of flashlights that are not well known or understood. Although there is a rational progression from Alepn null to Aleph one and on, it is beyond me and as it has turned out, the progression of the names of the Aleph lights is perhaps based on a rational sequence but in retrospect it is also beyond me as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I was after a unique name that was capable of expansion as well as a certain air of mystery and challenging by nature; as these lights have been for me. It would seem that mathmaticians can map beyond infinity. When you take an Aleph light or any light for that matter, point it towards the heavens and let loose a stream of photons, consider how far those photons might go! It's mind boggling! 

I think the Aleph set of numbers are cool and because I don't understand them, what better set of symbols for some lights that I think are cool which I also don't really understand! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Now, to the question posed in this thread, I am no longer sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif (EDIT: to the best of my recollection, Bart is right and that is certainly no surprise! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## greenlight (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

try saying 'aleph bet' as in 'alphabet' (bet is the 2nd letter of the hebrew alphabet).


----------



## mut (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

The 1st Hebrew number 
indexes the 1st letter of the Hebrew alphabet, 'aleph (aw-lef), and the 1st word "{1} 'ab awb; a primitive word; father,

mut


----------



## scudinc (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[image]http://www.ely.anglican.org/parishes/camgsm/Majestas/1999/February/Aleph.jpeg[/image]


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

I always said it -A- as in maple, fallowed by -lef- as in left without the t on the end.


----------



## mykall (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

McGizmo wrote:
" I liked the looks of the character Aleph as well as the concept that was beyond my reach. "

It would seem fitting then that no one knows how to
pronounce it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif.


----------



## treek13 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

MSN Encarta Aleph Definition & Pronunciation 
Yahoo Dictionary Aleph Definition & Pronunciation 
Both pages have audio links so you can listen to the pronunciation.
Hope this helps,
Pat


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Thanks Mr. Clean (treek13). That does help. It sounds kind of like they are saying olive in the beginning.


----------



## bhds (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*treek13 said:*
MSN Encarta Aleph Definition & Pronunciation 
Yahoo Dictionary Aleph Definition & Pronunciation 
Both pages have audio links so you can listen to the pronunciation.
Hope this helps,
Pat 

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting. I always thought it was closer to "A Leaf" both links pronounce it "All Eff" or maybe "Olive" if you dont listen real close. 
I think we should take a poll and see if we could get the name changed to "Olive" No more confusion and it rolls off the tongue much better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## scudinc (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

My Israeli girlfriend says it's Aleph. I don't think a change is necessary.


----------



## hikari (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Aleph my heart, in San Francisco...


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Wasn't that in Sam Frank's Disco?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## newo (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

[ QUOTE ]
*bhds said:*
I think we should take a poll and see if we could get the name changed to "Olive" 

[/ QUOTE ]

For those of us who spent some time wearing the uniform, that makes it too short of a leap to "olive drab." IMHO that would be trade disparagement - a tort, the closest analogies of which are slander and / or libel, when referring to people.


----------



## bhds (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

Okay. I give. Who the heck is Sam Frank /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## *Bryan* (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How do you pronounce \"Aleph\"?*

wow, cool... thanks for the understanding behind the name and how to pronounce it correctly....


----------

